# This week's job...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This week I had the honor of installing a product by Maya Romanoff called Geode. A version of their Beadazzled line, but with random large beads. The facing of the paper consists of glass beads. Should be interesting trying to cut this stuff. It is also very heavy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW! Can't wait to see the end result! Is there a problem with the weight getting it to hang? I can just picture 2 x 4s nailed across to hold it till paste dries!:jester:
Must be awesome to be able to work with materials at that level!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

As soon as I looked at that I thought a very big 'OUCH' for the cutting. :blink:

What do they recommend to cut it with? I hope it's going on a fairly flat area without too many obsticles.

Good luck with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This stuff was to be installed on the back wall of a book case in between the fixed shelves.










I sanded and tacked the surface, and primed the outer perimeter with a flat latex paint mixed to the color of the Geode. I also put a swipe of color down the middle where my seam would be.










I then primed the whole are with Gardz.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, I was scared to see how this stuff would cut. It required the use of a utility knife with multiple new blades. I went through around 22 blades for the whole job.










It took very precise measuring and the use of a square to cut out the individual panels. I had to cut, paste and hang one at a time due to the fact that the book case was over 60 years old and you can bet your ass it wasn't even close to being square.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The cuts came out better than I would've imagined, but still weren't close to being perfectly straight.










Notice the nice gash I put in my new table.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Ahhh you've already done it - I misread the OP (sorry).

The way you done it was the only way really. There's no way you could overcut the size and trim when it's on.

Those designers really think the practicalities of application out before they produce their stuff don't they...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I pasted the wall with 234, and the back of the panel.










I would let both sit for around 10 minutes to give it time to 'flash off' and achieve optimum stickyness. I would also brush in around the edges (of the wall) with the gummy half-dried out paste from the back of the screen in my paste bucket because that stuff is as sticky as it gets.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I had to pat myself on the back. The seams looked awesome, much better than I thought they would.



















BLING! The stuff really catches the light with my flash on. This picture shows the seam.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Another job wrapped up with a very happy client. I loved my job this week. I got paid an obnoxious amount of money to install a product for an uber-rich client, and now I can take the rest of the week off.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Very nice PWG :thumbsup: Did you reverse the lengths or put it on all the same way up? Did you do the rest fo the room too or was it already looking as good?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No reversing, it was hung in order as it came off the roll. My buddy Jeff Evans from LA got me this job*, and he flew out and installed the fabric you see on the walls. I helped him with all the hanging of fabrics/wallpaper in the house, then afterwards the client hired me to come in and paint all the ceilings and woodwork. Backwards, I know.  I charged LARGE to do that. No fun painting trim up against a very thirsty fabric. :no:

*The client is a pro football player from LA. His wife is friends with the design firm in LA. The design firm recommended Jeff for the install, and Jeff brought me in on the job. Thanks to Jeff, I now have a very nice client in my pocket.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

saaaWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome job! That last photo will look nice on your website too.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I got paid an obnoxious amount of money to install a product for an uber-rich client, and now I can take the rest of the week off.


:thumbup:

Quote worthy.

Great material, great job! The detailed pictures are awesome, I am an information freak.


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

great work as always. one question tho... i read on another post you don't like painting where your seams will be as its plannign for failure. what made you do it on this job? my guess would be a fail safe due to the paper itself.

and maybe i missed something but did you cut the lengths to size before hanging? i did read you saying the old cupboards would be outta square so if so how'd you get round this as imagine cutting in situ would be a nightmare. i'd be tempted to make a template with some liner paper or similar for each length.


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*my little trick, may be applicable for your trade...*

hey there prowallguy,

beautiful work!

I know you're a master but I had a trick I can share with you. I'm not a paper hanger but have done similar stuff with near impossible to cut materials that had a backing.

For odd shapes I usually make a rosin paper template but it appears you have that already covered. But for the cut I marked my line on the backside of the material, then clamped down a T square (or thick metal 4' ruler) and took my cordless dremel and just lightly cut into the materials about a third to halfway through guiding the side of the wheel with the vertical face of the ruler, then finished it off with the utility blade. The material ends up snapping real clean like sheetrock and it's fast and you don't go through many blades. Maybe that would help you if you come across some particularly stubborn material.

I also like to keep a bunch of primed 1/4" hemlock quarter round in my shop for things like glass mosaic tile, just paint it, put it in front of a fan, and you can border anything without a nailer, just a handheld brad setter, and it looks purrfect every time!

nice work dude, that's my two cents...
Jordan


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Was there a reason that you didn't hang it horizontally so you could avoid a joint PWG?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Was there a reason that you didn't hang it horizontally so you could avoid a joint PWG?


I was just thinking that...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Was there a reason that you didn't hang it horizontally so you could avoid a joint PWG?


Yes, a designer measured for it. If I would have done it the "right" way, I wouldn't have had enough material. So I had to piece it. I charged extra for the head ache. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jdmccann said:


> great work as always. one question tho... i read on another post you don't like painting where your seams will be as its plannign for failure. what made you do it on this job? my guess would be a fail safe due to the paper itself.
> 
> and maybe i missed something but did you cut the lengths to size before hanging? i did read you saying the old cupboards would be outta square so if so how'd you get round this as imagine cutting in situ would be a nightmare. i'd be tempted to make a template with some liner paper or similar for each length.


Yes, I had heard from other hangers that there was no way you could cut it straight, and that the seams would always show just a bit. So I figured it would be smart to take a couple minutes to do the color-coordinated prime. I used a square and a cheap angle finder like the one below to figure the edges.












jordanski said:


> hey there prowallguy,
> 
> beautiful work!
> 
> ...


Yes, If I had more to do, or if it included intricate molding or whatnot, I would have used some bare vinyl to make templates. But since it was such a small job, I figured I would wing it with the tools I mentioned above.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, a designer measured for it. If I would have done it the "right" way, I wouldn't have had enough material. So I had to piece it. I charged extra for the head ache. :thumbsup:


I thought that was probably the case. I just wondered if the glass had a 'rain drop' effect and would have looked odd. It's not always easy to see that kind of thing from photos.

I love those interior designers. They know it all and know nothing :no:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I love those interior designers. They know it all and know nothing :no:


Most overpaid profession out there. I wish I was gay so I could be one too.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Most overpaid profession out there. I wish I was gay so I could be one too.



Just lisp when you speak and hold your hips a lot. 


Works for me.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You have to say 'fabulous' a whole lot too.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> You have to say 'fabulous' a whole lot too.


and "it POPS"..  I hate that expression.. HGTV term right there..


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice job PWG! 
Sage


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I've wished for a lot of things... but damn dude:blink:
:jester:

Nice work, as always


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work,that room looks incredible


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

superiority:yes:


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

Not all designers are gay!!!

There's some female ones out there too!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jdmccann said:


> Not all designers are gay!!!
> 
> There's some female ones out there too!


Sig worthy. :laughing:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Just about to spec this myself for a bathroom refit. Not sure which one yet but i'm leaning towards the Geode like you did but in the gunmetal finish









Quickly dismissed the Bauble as install strikes the fear of god in me









in fact whilst posting this i've just snapped the sample in half pps:










Question for you though, seeing as you colour matched the wall. Did you manage to get a colour off romanoff or did you just do it by eye?

I seem to remember you using this on a bar too, or did I imagine that?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

wow great job! i'll bet the client was happy!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

great job


ps, its amazing the things people will do when they got enough money...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! Thats awesome.


----------

